
Any Beta Tester? - mlabouardy
https://cloud.komiser.io
======
chupa-chups
You probably wanted to link to:

[https://komiser.io](https://komiser.io)

since the link you provided gives no information whatsoever what is going on
:)

~~~
pmontra
Definitely. I came here to write "no, because it doesn't even explain what it
is about."

Starting from the home page it looks like an interesting service.

